# diva cup



## thegirlleastlikely (Feb 7, 2005)

has anyone ever used this? i've heard only great things about them on other boards.


----------



## 15241 (Apr 12, 2005)

I have recently purchased a mooncup (same as Divacup but from UK) but I am yet to use it when my cycle comes around. I am all into alternative products which are kinder to us and kinder to the environment.


----------



## 14330 (Jun 23, 2005)

what is a mooncup and what is a diva cup ?


> quote:Originally posted by Aurian:I have recently purchased a mooncup (same as Divacup but from UK) but I am yet to use it when my cycle comes around. I am all into alternative products which are kinder to us and kinder to the environment.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.mooncup.co.uk/http://www.divacup.com/Basically a cup you insert to catch the menstral fluid.Instead in the US is a disposable versino of this http://www.softcup.com/softcup_main.php


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

would be my choice but i suppose it also depends on how heavy your periods are.... though im dubious on why it cant be linked to tss as the fluid is still trapped inside where it is possible for bacteria and such to breed... im not sure i would be comfortable hehe i would be paranoid about it leaking or disintergrating, and the thought or cleaning it doesnt fill me with joy... also have sex in my periods and i wouldnt like the thought of taking it out with my bf there lol.... i dont know though! keep us posted, it maybe worth a try!!! i would prefer a disposable one lol


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

I know a girl who swears by them. I've yet to try them though.


----------



## 21880 (Jun 15, 2005)

My sister loves them. She tried to get me to buy one!!!


----------



## thegirlleastlikely (Feb 7, 2005)

i asked as a lot of teens swear by them. but, i'm going through perimenopause (sorry i can't spell it) at 28. i think it might be kind of gross to change. and i was wondering about infection. it stays in for a long time.


----------



## chele (Mar 1, 2000)

I started using these about 4 years ago. I use what is called "Instead". They are disposable and compare in price to other products. They do take some getting used to, but I would not use anything else now.


----------

